# Like it'll last journal



## Fade (Jan 5, 2005)

*01/04/05

Hams and delts.*

*Hams:*

_Stiff leg DL:_
135x12
225x12
225x10
275x8
315x6

_Single leg seated leg curls:_
120x12
120x10
120x10
120x8

*Delts:*

_Standing BB press:_
135x11
135x10
135x10
135x8

_DB press:_
50x10
60x8

_Drop set side laterals:_
45x9, 35x8, 25x9
35x7, 25x8, 20x11

_Upright rows:_
100x9
100x9
100x8

_Bentover side laterals:_
25x8
25x8
25x8


----------



## butterfly (Jan 5, 2005)

Only POSITIVE thoughts dear!!!


----------



## Fade (Jan 5, 2005)

No no no


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey, nice journal- hope it lasts  

Nice w/o, how long does it take you and what kind of split are you doing Fade?


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 5, 2005)

good to see you back Fade...how ya feelin nowadays?


----------



## Fade (Jan 5, 2005)

Minus the talking my workouts take about 45min to and hour.

Chest back
Quads calves
skip a day
hams delts
triceps biceps
skip a day


----------



## Fade (Jan 5, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> good to see you back Fade...how ya feelin nowadays?


Feeling good. 

So busy with the Ann, the new baby, work, gym, and paintball tournaments and practice.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 5, 2005)

Fade said:
			
		

> Feeling good.
> 
> So busy with the new baby, work, gym, and paintball tournaments and practice.


I'm so neglected... I don't even rank


----------



## butterfly (Jan 5, 2005)

For you who don't know fade (John), you can check him out here http://www.geocities.com/fade_97/index.htm


----------



## Fade (Jan 5, 2005)

butterfly said:
			
		

> I'm so neglected... I don't even rank


Yes you do honey.:


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 5, 2005)

butterfly said:
			
		

> For you who don't know fade (John), you can check him out here http://www.geocities.com/fade_97/index.htm


Awww. Ms. Gracie is adorable.


----------



## Fade (Jan 6, 2005)

*01/05/05

Triceps and biceps

Triceps:*

_Weighted dips:_
BW+45x12
BW+90x8
BW+100x6
BW+110x5
BW+110x4
BW+110x3

_Overhead DB tricep extensions:_
80x10
95x7
105x5
105x5

_Push downs:_
95x12
110x8
110x5
85x7

*Biceps:*

_BB curls:_
90x12
125x6
125x5
125x4
125x4
125x3

_Alt DB curls:_
45x8
40x8
35x10
35x8

_Reverse grip BB curls:_
70x10
70x10
70x8


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 6, 2005)

Nice numbers with Tri's and Bi's you look real strong.


----------



## Fade (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks...been doing this for a long frickin time (16 years). I haven't been here for a while. I had gym burnout. It's been hard trying to get back into it.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2005)

fade back in action.  at least you are still strong!!


----------



## Fade (Jan 6, 2005)

Still can't bench worth sh!t but everything else makes up for it.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 6, 2005)

*cough* Pussy *cough*



BTW-Did u used to eat paintchips as a kid?  Oh wait, that's right, you still do.  Was that stuff nasty or what?


----------



## Fade (Jan 6, 2005)

Only the paint chips with lead.....ya fag.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2005)

Welcome back Fade.


----------



## Fade (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks Premier. Good to be back.


----------



## Fade (Jan 7, 2005)

Next workout is quads and calves. I'm gonna wait to do these on Monday since I'm gonna have to run alot at the tournament this Sunday.


----------



## Fade (Jan 13, 2005)

*01/12/05

Quads and calves*

_Quads:_
Squats:
225x 12
315x10
315x10
315x10
315x8
315x8


_Calves:_
Donkey raises:
400x25
400x20
445x15
490x12
535x10
535x10


Didn't have enough time to do the normal amount of exercises.


----------



## Fade (Jan 18, 2005)

The baby and I have been sick for the last few days. Hopefully I'll be back in the gym in a couple of days.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 18, 2005)

Great.. get the kid sick...


----------



## Fade (Jan 19, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Great.. get the kid sick...


She was sick before I was  

She got me sick


----------



## Fade (Jan 26, 2005)

*01/25/05

Chest and back..........made it to the gym too late to finish again.*

*Chest*

_Flat DB bench:_
80x12
85x10
95x5
105x5
105x3
105x2

_Crossovers:_
90x11
90x10
100x6
90x7


*Back*

_Bentover BB rows:_
225x13
225x12
275x5
275x5
275x3

_Medium grip pullups, palms facing each other:_
BWx6
BWx5
BWx2


----------



## PreMier (Jan 26, 2005)

I was about to bump this, and say it was _Fading_ away.

If you were to get to the gym daily, or whatever.. what would your split look like?


----------



## Fade (Jan 26, 2005)

I had to get over the cold.

Day 1:
Quads and calves

Day 2:
Chest and back

Day 3:
off

Day 4:
Hams and delts

Day 5:
Arms

Day 6:
off

Day 7:
Start over


----------



## Fade (Jan 27, 2005)

Decided not to skip a day.

Late to the gym AGAIN......couldn't finish workout. Stupid gym hours.

*01/26/05

Hams and delts

Delts*

_DB press:_
60x10
70x7
75x3
75x5

_Drop set side laterals:_
35x14, 30x9, 20x6
35x10, 30x6, 20x4

*Hams*

_Laying leg curls:_
150x17 reps total first 8 1.25 movement next 9 full range slow


----------



## butterfly (Jan 27, 2005)

I wonder how much it would cost us to switch to that new 24 fitness???



I miss Gracie


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2005)

If you have any friends that go to 24, try and join under them as 'family'.  Thats what I did, and I pay only $10 a month.  It was like $50 down.


----------



## Fade (Jan 28, 2005)

Sweet idea....I'll check around my gym. I know some of the guys have dual memberships.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 29, 2005)

John boy..... !! How goes it


----------



## Fade (Jan 31, 2005)

Pretty good you aussie devil you.  

How's it going for you? Is that you in your avatar?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 31, 2005)

No... its Santa clause..... 
Yes its me  Come a long way haven't i....


----------



## Fade (Jan 31, 2005)

Hell yeah you have


----------

